# The Drop over - Lake Macquarie 19th or 20th



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys,
After my lousy effort in Black neds I'm going to try the drop over on thursday or friday. Plan to troll the shallows over the large sand bar for the top of the tide then troll the dropover with some deeper divers on the change- if no luck try some plastics into the deeper water.

Steve


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Where exactly is the drop over Steve? Where are you launching from? I could have some free time this week for a fish work permitting.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.akff.net/FishDB/index.php?La ... 08&Zoom=17
Hi Rawprawn,
above is the reference to the dropover, basically it is at the end of Marks Point/ End of the channel you can clearly see the sandbar and the deep water surrounds on google earth. I would be putting in at the end of Naru Rd off the Pacific Hwy. 
It doesn't come with a guarantee, but is probably one of the most fished areas in the lake. I have fished near here stationary with my father in law with bait and regularly catch fish. Hopeing that during the week there will be little stinkboat action now holidays are over.
If you would prefer to fish closer to home I'm also keen to try Dead woods.
Looking at the tides Probably launch around 1030hrs and fish a couple of hours either side of the HI.

Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday guys, i could be in for a friday fish but would have to confirm later in the week.

Is the google earth pic below the drop off, if so i fished it last year for nothing, Dads been out there a bit with his neighbour and never caught anything. They work the whole edge when out. It looks the goods but just doesn't seem to produce.










Deadwoods is always a welcome trip, but i don't know how it will go with the cold water this week. The bay at mannering with the hot water outlet might be good but.

Cheers dave


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Dave,
I think your Dad was unfortunate. I can't recall the last time I fished the Marks Point end of the drop over with bait and not caught a feed. Thats why my father in law consistantly goes there and why I ended up getting a yak (to try didfferent locations). Anyway Mannering Park is good for me. I just want to fish, and if I have company all the better. Cold weather warm water could be the go.

steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Dads problem could be he has around 50lb line on handreels and he won't use anything else unless, it always use to work :? 
It does look like a spot where the fish would be

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Are you both good for a Friday morning fish? Dead wood might be ok. I seem to remember last time we hit it in winter we did ok.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Friday Morning is good for me, gentlemans hours of cause. Deadwoods? If so were do we launch?
I'm not sure how it is affected by the tides but HI will be about 1330hrs in the far reaches of the lake.

Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm happy for a friday morning deadwoods run. Gentlemans hours sounds good. I think its elliot st mannering park steve but Greg might need to confirm that.
(unless i get called into work a couple of teachers of crook this week but all good at this stage)

Cheers dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Yep Eliot st Mannering park. Shall we say 9.30 start? We might just want to see what the weather is doing before we lock it in. It's forecast to be very windy and wet. If the weather isnâ€™t extreme I will still be keen. Lets check back in hear Thursday night to confirm.


----------

